# After CCNA



## IainND

I'm looking to get into networking.
I was at university for a few years, but left after discovering that my uni doesn't teach real skills. I started CCNA last year and am nearly done with it.
At the moment I've just started a very nice service support tech role, my first job in the industry.

What would you say is the best course of action after finishing my CCNA? I'm considering either finishing my study part-time at a different uni, or undertaking another cert.


----------



## greenbrucelee

part time study at uni and do the A+, network+ and MCTS windows 7.

I am sorry to say that your ccna may not help you get into networking because most IT managers and network managers require someone with experience to support their network not someone who has certs and qualifications.

You will have to work you way into networking and being in IT support is the best way to get to that level. Supporting cisco kit isn't a job they give to anyone you must have experience of doing it in a job.

Many people make the mistake of getting high level certs in the belief it will help them get a job it doesn't really work that way unless you are very lucky.

There are certs for people wanting to get into IT and certs for people who already work in IT and the CCNA is a cert designed for people to show their experience of supporting and maintaining cisco equipment.


----------



## JimFlagg

I agree with Green. Going for your Network+ will give you a little hands on Lab work (depending on where you get it) which could be sold as experience but for the most part you have to start at the bottom. 

Look for contractors who install networks for companies. They will usually hire field techs with little to no experience because their engineers will put together the running configs and all the techs do is mount the racks and load the config files. 

The problem with contract work is that it is feast or famine in that when you are on contract you are eating like a kind but while you are waiting for the next contract you are starving. The other problem with contract work is the travel. You will spend like 10% of your life on air planes. 

The other option (if you have the money) is to go back to school and get a Computer Networking Systems Degree. The advantage is you get a lot more lab time then with certifications and you can get in touch with the job placement counselor who can put you into an intern job getting you experience while you are in school. This is a very expensive route and most degrees are only Associate of Science which don't do much for you.

I am not sure this helps, good luck.


----------



## greenbrucelee

JimFFlagg said:


> I agree with Green. Going for your Network+ will give you a little hands on Lab work (depending on where you get it) which could be sold as experience but for the most part you have to start at the bottom.
> 
> Look for contractors who install networks for companies. They will usually hire field techs with little to no experience because their engineers will put together the running configs and all the techs do is mount the racks and load the config files.
> 
> The problem with contract work is that it is feast or famine in that when you are on contract you are eating like a kind but while you are waiting for the next contract you are starving. The other problem with contract work is the travel. You will spend like 10% of your life on air planes.
> 
> The other option (if you have the money) is to go back to school and get a Computer Networking Systems Degree. The advantage is you get a lot more lab time then with certifications and you can get in touch with the job placement counselor who can put you into an intern job getting you experience while you are in school. This is a very expensive route and most degrees are only Associate of Science which don't do much for you.
> 
> I am not sure this helps, good luck.



Good advice.


----------



## IainND

Thanks, this was very helpful.

I'll give you a bit more info about my situation:
I started studying Bachelor of IT (majoring in Networking and Security) at University of Wollongong a few years ago. Eventually, a friend and I figured out it was one of those scenarios where if too many people failed a class one year, the next year they would only cover half of the work to get the passing numbers up. While looking for part-time jobs, I also discovered that none of the criteria for these jobs was covered by my degree. I'd come out with a degree but without learning anything.

Recently, I left uni and am now working full-time in Sydney (1.5hr each way daily commute - it takes some getting used to). I'm on the lease until December, when I'll move to Sydney.

I have friends also studying IT at other unis, but they're learning far more than I am (last year they made Android applications, while none of my coursework has even acknowledged that smartphones exist).

So now my current plan is to keep working for the next few months, then resume part-time study at one of the unis here in Sydney. My CCNA should cover a lot of the subjects and save me some time. If I stay in this job for the rest of the degree, I'll have plenty of experience in the industry. I may even try to get my employer to cover the cost of other cert exams.

Thanks again.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I think your plan is a good one.

If I could go back in time I would have gotten a job after school so I would learn the industry better whilst studying certs then at some point do a degree part time.

You will learn far more by working than studying a course that may or may not be relevant.


----------



## Shelley Watson

As you have completed CCNA you are now well versed with installation, configuration, operation, and troubleshooting route and switched networks along with implementation and verification of connections to remote sites in a WAN. Now you can easily get a job in a software industry as system administrator. But if you want to continue education then A+ and network+ would be the best for you. Many universities have provisions for regular as well as part time courses in this. You can opt one as per your comfort.


----------



## venkatkrajesh

Hi guys, i want to build a career in networking so i joined in a institute for CCNA cert course.Could you guys suggest me what practice i should do to be the best in networking


----------



## greenbrucelee

venkatkrajesh said:


> Hi guys, i want to build a career in networking so i joined in a institute for CCNA cert course.Could you guys suggest me what practice i should do to be the best in networking


setup a lab at home with vmware or if you can afford the proper kit then buy the proper kit and setup a home lab with it.


----------



## IainND

Packet Tracer works well for emulation in what I've been doing so far, that'd be a good place to start.


----------



## raborban

With CCNA certificate without experience will someone hire me? What is the average salary is Germany, US?


----------



## BosonMichael

raborban said:


> With CCNA certificate without experience will someone hire me? What is the average salary is Germany, US?


From what I have seen by being in the IT field for 14 years, very few companies will hire someone with a CCNA and no experience... and the ones who do typically have no idea why they shouldn't (and are therefore not typically good companies to work for).

Average salary depends on experience, job requirements, area of the country, and proximity to urban locations and/or technology centers.


----------



## venkatkrajesh

hi guys,can any one provide me the link to download packet tracer


----------



## BosonMichael

venkatkrajesh said:


> hi guys,can any one provide me the link to download packet tracer


Packet Tracer is available to Cisco Academy students only. From Cisco's Packet Tracer page:

"The Packet Tracer software is available free of charge ONLY to Networking Academy instructors, students, alumni, and administrators that are registered Academy Connection users."

The only other option is to illegally download it... and we're not gonna help you pirate software on this forum.


----------



## greenbrucelee

venkatkrajesh I think you know the answer to that and if you don't you should.


----------



## venkatkrajesh

hi guys i started preparing for CCNA certification,below is what i have learned so far,kindly advise whether i am going in right direction

*External Components of a Router*

LAN: Ethernet interface uses to connect Local area network
Speed: If 10 Mbps Ethernet,100 Fast ethernet also called as 100 Base T ethernet.1 gbps Gigabit ethernet

WAN: there are 2 types of WAN ports 

Normal(60 pin)
Smart(26 pin)

Console port: Used to connect Com port of a PC for initial configuration

Aux port is for remote access.

How to assign Ip address to a PC in Linux systems

*# If config Etho <Ipaddress>*

To assign default gate way address ie routers IP address

*#Route add default gw <Gateway address>*

To see the default gateway 

*#Route-n*

*Internal Components of a router:*

Router Operating System: Operating system installed in a router is called *IOS(Internetwork operating system)*
It is available in routers flash memory,size of flansh memory is minimum 8mb & size of operating system is 4mb to 16 mb.Sice IOS is a default operating system there is no need to install it separetly we can directly go with the configuration of a router.

Hard disk of a router is called * NVRAM(Non Volatile Ram)*

This NV ram will save the configuration ofa router ,*Size of NV Ram is 32 KB*

Configuration available in NVRAM is called *Start up configuration.*

*RAM: *In routing all the processing will be done with the help of RAM.

*Minimum size of RAM is 8 MB*

*Present configuration is called Running configuration.*


*Booting Process of a Router:*



*POST: *Power on self test will verify whether all the Hardware components are working fine
*Boot Strap *program helps to load the IOS software
It will check for configuration file in NVRAM
Configuration file will be copied to RAM.
 

*Initial Configuration of a Router:*

*Step 01: *Connect Router console port to Port to PC Com port,since router requires an interface for initial configuration.*DB9 *converter is used to convert Com port in to a RJ45 port,since PC COM port is a 9 pin serial port.cable used to connect between Router console port & PC comport is *Rollover.*
*Step 02:* Interface which is used to interact with the router from PC is called *Emulation Software*
For windows default emulation software is Hyperterminal,but we have other third party softwares such as PUTTY,Tera Term which are used in some of the operating systems such as Windows 7,server 2008 where hyperterminal is not installed.


Give connection name and select any icon
Select the serial port to which the router is connected
In port settings select restore defaults trhen speed will be automatically taken as 9600 BPS
Switch on the Router
 
Emulator used in Linux Operating systems is called *MINICOM*

*Syntax:*

*Router> *Indicates that we are in user mode

*“Router>enable” *This command will take you to privilige mode

*“Router#” *Indicates that u are in privilige mode

*“Router# Show Version” * Gives the router information

*“Router# show runnning-config” *To see the present configuration

*“Router# show Startup-config” *To see the startup config ie NVRAM config

*“Router#host name <Name>” *To change the router name

To configure a router we should go to configuration mode 

*“Router# Configure Terminal” *This command will take u to configure mode

*“Router(Config)#” *indicates that u are in configuration mode

*To assign Ip address for Ethernet Interface:*

*“Router(Config)#Interface fastethernet 0/0” *This will take u to ethernet config mode

*“Router(Config-If)#Ip address <Ip address> <Subnet Mask>” *To assign ipaddress

*“Router(Config-If)#No Shutdown”*

*“Router(Config-If)#exit*

*To Assign Password for VTY(Virtual tele type):*

VTY is used to connect a router via telnet at a time 5 administrators can work on a single router.

*“Router(Config)#line VTY 0 4” *This command will take u to Line config mode

*“Router(Config-line)#password <password>” *To assign password 

*“Router(Config-line)#login” *It is a checking process

*“Router(Config-line)#exit” *This command will take back u to config mode

*To assign Enable password:*

*“Router(Config)#Enable password <password>” *This will create a password for config mode

*To assign console password:*

*“Router(Config)#line con 0” *This command will take u to line config mode
*“Router(Config-line)#password <password>” *To assign password 

*To save the configuration:*

*“Router(Config)#end” *Back to privilege mode 

*“Router#Write” *To save the configuration

Therefore these are the steps to folowed for initial router ethernet interface configuration.








*WAN CONNECTIVITY*​ 
Leased line is one of the WAN technology provided by ISP.There are 3 types of leased lines


Local lease lines
National lease lines
International Lease line
 Billing of these leaselines is based on 3 factors


Bandwidth
Distance
Time
 
V35 cable is used to connect between modem & router

Modem is technically called as CSU/DSU
Where CSU stands for Channel service unit & DSU stands for data service unit

DCE(Data communication equipment)
DTE(Data termination equipment)

While configuring serial interface Clock rate should be given only for DCE

*Encapsulation:*

Encapsulation is the process of adding Header & trailers to the data

We have 2 types


PPP (Point to Point protocol)
HDLC( High level data link control)
 
PPP: It is a Open standard protocol,*supports authentication & Compression*
HDLC: It is a vendor propritory protocol,*no support for authentication & Compression.*HDLC is a default protocol in CISCO routers.

*WAN Interface configuration:*

To check whether cable is for DTE or DCE syntax is 

*“Router#Show controllers Serial <serial no>” *This gives u the information about cable connected to interface

Below are the list of commands used to configure serial interface

*“Router# Configure Terminal” *This command will take u to configure mode

*“Router(Config)#interface serial <serial no>” *Provide the serial numberof interface to be configured

*“Router(Config-if)#” *This indicates that u are in serial interface config mode.
*“Router(Config-if)#Ip address <Ip address> <Subnet Mask>” *Provide the Ip address and default S mask

*“Router(Config-if)#No shutdown” *This command makes the connection active

*“Router(Config-if)#Clockrate 64000” *This command should be given only for DCE

*“Router(Config-if)#encapsulation PPP/HDLC” *can choose any one either PPP/HDLC.

*“Router(Config-if)#exit” *To get back to Config mode

*“Router#Show interface serial <serial no>” *This will give u the status of serial interface.


*ROUTING*​ 
There are 3 types of routing 


Static routing
Dynamic routing
Default routing(It is also part of Static routing)
 
*Syntax*

*“Router#show Ip route”* This command gives u the routing table

*“Router(Config)#Ip Routing” *To enable the routing table

*Rules of Routing:*



Every interface of a router should be connected with a different IP ie in a different network.For ex routers ethernet interface network should be different from serial interface network.
Head office Ethernet binterface should be in the same network as your head office LAN and similarly on branch office side.
H.O & B.O serial interface should be in same network
H.O & B.O Lan should be in different networks.
 
*Static routing:*

It is configured manually to the router *“S” *represents static routing in routing table,where *“C” *represents manually connected devices

*Steps to configure static routing*

*“Router# Configure Terminal” *This command will take u to configure mode

*“Router(Config)#IP route <Destination N/W ID> <Destination S Mask> <Next Hop IP address>”*
*Note:Next hop IP address is Otherside network IP address*
*To Remove a network from static routing syntax is *

*“Router(Config)#No IP route <Destination N/W ID> <Destination S Mask> <Next Hop IP address>”*

*Dynamic routing*

The major draw back in static routing is administration work will be more since every update should be done manually.
With the help of advertisement router will identify the other network ID’s in dynamic routing
Advertisements are the updates send by one router to another router.

*Advantages of Dynamic routing:*



Changes in the network topology are updated dynamically
Only the directly connected networks information is required for configuration
Administrative work is reduced
used in medium and large networks.
 
*Different types of dynamic routing are*



Distance Vector protocol(Ex RIP(routing information protocol))
Link state protocol(Ex OSPF(Open shortest path first)
Advanced distance vector protocol(Hybrid protocol)
EIGRP(Enhanced interior gateway routing protocol)
 
*RIP(Routing information protocol)*

It is universally accepted protocol,comes under the category of Distance vector protocol,where distance is path and vector is direction.
RIP is a classfull protocol ie it supports only networks with out subnetting


----------



## BosonMichael

When entire _books_ have been written to cover the content on the CCNA exam, you seriously think we are going to be able to tell you if you're going in the right direction from a forum post filled with notes you've taken? :huh:

If you want to know if you're learning what you need to be learning, get a CCNA study guide - I recommend Cisco Press and Sybex. If you study what's in those books, you're going in the right direction. I would also recommend that you get hands-on practice with some Cisco gear or a router simulator.

If you want to know if you're ready for the exam, get a practice test from a trusted (non-braindump) provider. I work for a practice exam company (so my opinion is heavily biased), but the following providers are all considered to be "trusted": 

Boson
Measure Up
Prep Logic
SelfTest
Transcender


----------



## venkatkrajesh

Thank u Michael for your reply,since u guys are the best in this networking stuff i just posted what i have learned in these two days

I am referring to McGraw-Hill CCNA for preparation
Buku Cisco: CCNA Cisco Certified Network Associate Study Guide (Exam 640-802)



http://bukucisco.blogspot.in/2010/07/ccna-cisco-certified-network-associate.html


----------



## BosonMichael

venkatkrajesh said:


> Thank u Michael for your reply,since u guys are the best in this networking stuff i just posted what i have learned in these two days
> 
> I am referring to McGraw-Hill CCNA for preparation
> Buku Cisco: CCNA Cisco Certified Network Associate Study Guide (Exam 640-802)


You should be good to go with that book. Richard Deal is a fine author.

Be advised that the practice questions that come with the book are not the same questions included with Boson's ExSim Max for CCNA practice exam product. They are likely questions written by McGraw Hill using Boson's testing engine.


----------



## venkatkrajesh

Hello,guys recently i joined as Information security Analyst in a reputed banking firm.Can any body advise me what all the certifications should i pursue to build a career in this stream...I have seversal options like CISSP,CISSA...etc.I am in a confusion what to opt now...


----------



## greenbrucelee

You dont certify just for the hell of it. You certify in what experience you have.

For example if you are setting up networks and designing them then you go for something like the MCSE. If your doing advanced cisco configurations and implementing the hardware then you do cisco certs.

Certifications are designed to backup your experience level they are not there to show what you want to do.


----------

